# Look At This



## Kabigon (Dec 9, 2009)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat..._accused_of_putting_out_a_hit_on_student.html


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 9, 2009)

Damn. People are crazy.


----------



## spaekle (Dec 9, 2009)

That dude looks fucking _sinister_. I'd avoid his class like the plague. D:


----------



## Kabigon (Dec 9, 2009)

The funny thing is, I go to to school.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Dec 17, 2009)

That's just insane.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 17, 2009)

> Forde's attorney was quoted by CNN affiliate WSB-TV saying that Forde had been joking...


o_O


----------

